# Emploi et Etudes en Informatique > Annonces Emplois > Demandes >  Contrat de professionnalisation en alternance avec lENI

## emil_2

Contrat de professionnalisation en alternance avec lENI (Ecole Informatique)
ROLLAND Emilien
E-Mail : emilien.rolland@free.fr




OBJET: Contrat de professionnalisation en alternance avec lENI (Ecole Informatique) pour une formation ADMINISTRATEUR RESEAUX (Bac +4)




Monsieur, Madame,

Afin de pouvoir bnficier dun choix correspondant  la formation demande, je recherche ds maintenant avec beaucoup de motivation une entreprise qui voudra bien maccueillir.
Cette formation dAdministrateur Rseau a pour objectif de me spcialiser dans le domaine des rseaux et des tlcommunications. LENI est lcole qui propose cette formation en alternance  Nantes (Saint-Herblain). Je vous envoi en fichier annexe mon CV, ma lettre de motivations et tous les documents concernant lcole ENI de Nantes.




Dans lattente de pouvoir vous rencontrer prochainement, veuillez agrer, Monsieur, Madame, lexpression de ma considration distingue.




Emilien ROLLAND
Elve de 2 BTS IRIS

----------

